# Configurer BIOS carte mére Asus



## Stryken (28 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, 

Voila, je souhaite me monter un Hackintosh n'ayant plus de mac a disposition je me suis tourner vers de la virtualisation pour faire tourner un système MAC ce que j'ai réussi à faire cela fonctionne bien, a présent je crée ma clé USB, mais la ou je suis un peu larguer c'est au niveau des réglages dans le bios je ne sais pas trop ce qui faut changer dedans, je n'arrive pas trouver de site internet avec les réglages pour ma carte mère une ASUS Z97 - Pro Gamer : 

http://www.materiel.net/cartes-meres/asus-z97-pro-gamer-110617.html


Ci quelqu’un ci connait sur ce type de carte je suis preneur SVP 

  Merci. d'avance


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mai 2017)

Il n'y a pas de réglages vraiment spécifiques pour ta CM. Tu trouveras les infos et la méthode pour créer correctement ta clé ici : Tutoriel pour l'installation via Clover


----------



## Stryken (29 Mai 2017)

Salut, merci pour le liens je vais regarder sa


----------

